# Corsair Hydro Series H60



## xeno75 (27. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin! 

Laut Corsair Homepage soll der H60 Kühler noch im Februar auf dem Markt sein. 
Das dürfte wohl nicht mehr klappen aber vielleicht wisst ihr ob es im März etwas wird?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Februar 2011)

Er wird derzeit bei den Händlern erwartet - die Produkte befinden sich auf jeden Fall in der Auslieferung.


----------



## xeno75 (27. Februar 2011)

Prima, dann klappt es ja hoffentlich doch noch für mich. Hat mich nur gewundert weil der Kühler noch nirgends zu finden ist und die  Händler doch in der Regel recht flott sind neue Produkte anzubieten. Das Obsidian 650D ist ja schon seit Wochen in den Preisvergleichsseiten zu finden.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. März 2011)

Sollte passen wie gesagt


----------



## cabbo (1. März 2011)

Sehr gut, bin schon auf erste Reviews gespannt


----------



## xeno75 (7. März 2011)

Ich habe mich inzwischen für einen Luftkühler entschieden, weil der H60 immer noch nicht in Shops gelistet ist. Für die Leute die mehr Geduld haben als ich habe ich jetzt aber wenigstens ein erstes Review gefunden:

Corsair H60 Liquid CPU Cooler Review - Introduction


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (8. März 2011)

Danke für das Feedback


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (19. März 2011)

Hallo ...

mich würde interessieren, ob man beim H60 auch einen 2. Lüfter befestigen kann oder ob die Verankerungen nur für einen bestimmt sind ??

LG
O_Z


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. März 2011)

Montage von 2 Lüftern ist technisch an allen Hydro Kühlern von Corsair möglich.


----------



## TankCommander (20. März 2011)

Wann kommt den der H60 auf den Markt? Laut Alternate erst April? Habe event. auch interesse an der H60 und event. den Muggen2 in Rente schicken!


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (20. März 2011)

... würde mich auch interessieren, denn bei hoh.de gibts ihn schon zum Verkauf ?! Mein EKL AF Brocken bringt eigentlich genug Leistung, aber der ist groß
 .. übergroß für mein midi-tower, kommt fast schon da die linke seitenwand ^^
das H60 würde ich hinten einbauen ... (siehe Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
O_Z


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (22. März 2011)

Auf eine Lieferzeit-Anfrage bei hoh.de wird eine Verfügbarkeit des H60 erst ab 22.04.11 angegeben ??!!
Wieso so spät, oder ist noch nichts bekannt 

LG


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. März 2011)

Er befindet sich in der Auslieferung, wann die Händler diesen verkaufen kann ich leider nicht sagen - sollte aber bald erscheinen.


----------



## chrischi112 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe den H60 eingebaut, auf einem ASUS P5Q Motherboard und einem   Q9550 OC 3,4Ghz bei 400Mhz FSB OC Takt und 8Gb OCZ Reaper 1066, sowie   einer MSIGTX460Hawk. Zusätzlich habe ich einen weiteren geregelten 120mm   Lüfter auf den Radiator montiert, damit komme ich, bei noch moderatem  Geräuschniveau, auf ca. 56°C CPU Temp bei 10min. Prime  95 (abgebrochen,  weil die Temperatur nicht weiter stieg) bei ca. 20°C  Zimmertemperatur  und lauen ca. 30°C Gehäusetemperatur. (Im Bios die '_Load_-_Line_ Calibration' auf disable gesetzt, damit die Intel Spezifikationen laufen.)
Die Luftrichtung habe ich von innen nach aussen gewählt, obwohl Corsair   sagt es soll Luft von aussen nach innen gesaugt werden, dazu müsste ich   aber meinen 120mm Frontlüfter noch umkehren und die Rückseite steht   meist sowieso in der staubigeren Seite. Diese Luftrichtung scheint mir   nur für extremes OC notwendig.
Beim Einbau muss man unbedingt beachten, das der CPU Kühler nicht in   allen Positionen auf das Board passt, also die Position eventuell drehen   (bei meinem Board die Anschlüsse nach oben), nicht der Abbildung   vertrauen und nicht einfach andrücken sondern, wie bei der normalen CPU   Cooler Installation leicht hin und her drehen und gleichzeitig mit   leichtem Zug testen ob die Paste vollen Kontakt hat oder zur Kontrolle   noch einmal runternehmen und das Tragbild der Paste kontrollieren. Es   kann nämlich sein, dass er CPU Cooler auf den Kondensatoren am   Sockelrand aufliegt und deshalb keinen kompletten Kontakt auf dem Die   bekommt. Des weiteren muss die Pumpe unbedingt volle 12V bekommen, also   nicht einfach auf irgend einen Fan-Conector stecken wie in der   Beschreibung, sondern wie z.B. bei meinem Board auf den PWR Fan   Connector oder per Adapter an einen 12V Netzteilanschluss, damit die   Pumpe nicht geregelt wird und dadurch der Durchflus nachlässt. Keine   Angst, die Pumpe ist praktisch unhörbar.
Ich hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen.
Übrigens, mit meinem Artic Cooler Freezer7 Pro kam ich auf ähnliche   Ergebnisse mit nur etwas mehr Lautstärke,... der H60 sieht aber schon   cooler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Mai 2011)

Danke für das Feedback - korrekt immer auf den freien Sitz achten, da sehr viele unterschiedliche Bauarten bei Mainboards am Markt sind, kann man hier nicht generell sagen - Cooler mit Anschlüssen Richtung top, right, o.ä. verbauen - darauf muss man wie bei allen Kühlern bei der Montage selbst achten - Grundregel: "Immer auf freie Beweglichkeit achten das nirgends etwas Druck oder Spannung aufbaut und das kein Bauteil des Mainboards gequetscht wird"


----------

